# I don't need you anymore...



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Sh*t I had some fraud on my bank card, and here I am at the gas station with no money on my debit card....just freaking great. Who can I call?? guess who working called...yep, my ex. Who else was I supposed to call???

So I guess some of us still need our ex's for some things.


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

That stinks!....my car broke down a few months ago and I had to call my ex.

I hated it.

ugh.

....that is the worst feeling. 

blah!


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

Ugh. I would have called anyone but mine!


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

jpr said:


> That stinks!....my car broke down a few months ago and I had to call my ex.
> 
> I hated it.
> 
> ...


My car broke down and he was still living here. He barely offered to come get me. I had friends help (I was at work). The next day he didn't offer to drive me to work!! I couldn't drive my car and I had to go to work I was going to have to have one of my kids drive me... He was such a selfish sob... Can't wait to legally have him out of my life (almost out of my life).


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

Mamatomany said:


> My car broke down and he was still living here. He barely offered to come get me. I had friends help (I was at work). The next day he didn't offer to drive me to work!! I couldn't drive my car and I had to go to work I was going to have to have one of my kids drive me... He was such a selfish sob... Can't wait to legally have him out of my life (almost out of my life).


yeah...this was a few months ago. I have since gotten AAA. :smthumbup:

We were stranded, and I couldn't get a hold of anyone. He didn't return my call for 2 hours. My friend finally came to our rescue and helped us out. 

My ex took the brand new luxury sedan that we bought when we found out I was pregnant. I have my old, beat up 11 year old car. ---that I wrecked when I was 7 months pregnant rushing him to the hospital because he thought he was having a heart attack. (it turned out to be indigestion. :scratchhead . It was funny...the whole way to the hospital he kept telling me to run the red lights and that he was going to die...and he kept telling me how much he loved me. --I ended up crashing into someone after having him scream at me to run a red light. 



hmfph.


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

I have AAA, it's in his name... and I am the added spouse. I guess I need to get my own acct. I use it more than he does!

jpr, don't you wish you would have driven VERY slowly.... and...


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

My friend told me that I could have called him and he would have given me his credit card number....problem solved.

duh...I panicked I guess.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

jpr said:


> yeah...this was a few months ago. I have since gotten AAA. :smthumbup:
> 
> We were stranded, and I couldn't get a hold of anyone. He didn't return my call for 2 hours. My friend finally came to our rescue and helped us out.
> 
> ...


A similar thing happened to me, we thought he was having a heart attack as well (I won't say any thoughts on this), and we were rushing with the windows wide open for air, to find out it was some sort of gastro.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

working_together said:


> My friend told me that I could have called him and he would have given me his credit card number....problem solved.
> 
> duh...I panicked I guess.


A true friend. Pay him back ASAP so he can see that you are a woman who values his trust, and so that he can value you more as well.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

morituri said:


> A true friend. Pay him back ASAP so he can see that you are a woman who values his trust, and so that he can value you more as well.


Yeah, he's a super guy.


----------

